# keeping sulcata in ohio



## tristan devereaux (Nov 2, 2014)

I also live in Ohio and I'm new here. I'm interested in getting a sulcata tortoise.. does anyone have any simpler housing for Ohio winters that will cost less and can be built at home? thanks a bunch


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 2, 2014)

Frankly, I think if you are going to keep a Sulcata in a colder climate, you'll have to spend some $$$. They can go outside at times in the winter, but they need to stay warm most of the time, and have enough room to move around during the winter. So a well insulated shed is a must.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 2, 2014)

The easiest is an insulated shed. But some keep them in the basement, or dedicate a room in the house to them. Look through our enclosure section, up at the top we have pinned threads that show other members' outdoor habitats.


----------



## wellington (Nov 2, 2014)

I live in illinois with leopards. It's not cheap keeping larger tortoises in the colder states. The sulcata needs more room then my leopards. It can be done, but not cheaply.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 3, 2014)

It gets cold here. Sulcata's need a nice ambient temp, even from the bottom, and I can tell this won't be the cheapest winter ever, but it helps if you insulate your thingies well (no windows IMHO) so that little heat can escape 
Tom has many threads on heated houses, but I think they're mean tor toastier winters, so the need to adapt them a bunch is really a must, so that the sulcata is reference can stay warm!
Also, because it gets cold here, not many sulcata's are going to want to go grazing in in the snow. This area would be where a sulcata might stay for possibly 5 months of the year! 
Not an easy commitment, that's all


----------



## tristan devereaux (Nov 3, 2014)

what would you guys recommend sizing wise for the shed/house for a single sulcata tortoise? i want to plan full size so that i can just have it built one time and my tort can grow into it over time.


----------



## Tom (Nov 3, 2014)

This is a tropical species so it must be kept warm all year, day and night.

This is a giant and active species, so they need a lot of rom to roam, every day. All year.

I suggest no smaller than 50x50' for living quarters for an adult.

If you can figure out how to do that in your climate, then go for it!


----------



## tristan devereaux (Nov 3, 2014)

i think i could definitely give my tort a 10x10 heated shed and i can give atleast a 50x50 covered area which i could try to heat or atleast cover from snow.. i can also bring my sulcata in the house for exercise. im comitted to providing any animal i get a good home. https://columbus.craigslist.org/for/4700618062.html how does this tort look? i noticed a little pyramiding i think but im still a beginner lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 3, 2014)

It looks pretty good.


----------



## Tom (Nov 3, 2014)

tristan devereaux said:


> i think i could definitely give my tort a 10x10 heated shed and i can give atleast a 50x50 covered area which i could try to heat or atleast cover from snow.. i can also bring my sulcata in the house for exercise. im comitted to providing any animal i get a good home. https://columbus.craigslist.org/for/4700618062.html how does this tort look? i noticed a little pyramiding i think but im still a beginner lol



What I am trying to say is that there are much more practical species to keep in your climate. Covering an outdoor area when its below freezing outside for months on end doesn't do much. A 10x10' heated shed is no way for one of these giants to spend months of their life every year. Loose in your house is still too cold, and its also a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## tristan devereaux (Nov 3, 2014)

so what species do you suggest? I would like something somewhat larger that would be able to go outside/live outside?


----------

